# The spring on our heat press broke - any repair ideas"



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

We have an instagraphics heat press
Insta® 138 Manual, Clam, Heat Transfer Press / Heat Transfer Machine

yesterday, while pressing a garment in the middle of a big, time critical (of course) run, the spring that holds the element up snapped.

Any ideas on what type of shop to call to get it repaired?

We actually have a spare, but it isn't laid out the same way, and is a bear to use compared to the instagraphics.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you talking about the gas shocks that most presses use? You might be able to find a part # on it that would allow you to do a Google search to see if you can get one from Harbor Freight or similar companies online. Otherwise, you can always call Insta on Monday. They are located in Southern CA. Probably a two-day ship to you.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

This one doesn't use gas shocks. It's a steel spring - the "wire" has about 3/16" diameter.

I don't think getting the part will be the problem - it's getting it in there. There's a lot of pressure on that thing!

I was wondering if a machine shop would be the right place, or an automotive spring shop?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would call Insta and ask them. The cost to ship it there and back is going to be expensive. So there has got to be a way for you to have someone by you to do it. You just want to make sure that you have all the instructons on how to do this properly before going to a machine shop. Sorry to hear about this.

Mark


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

The replacement spring and tool to install it is on the way.
$64 for the spring.
$50 deposit to RENT the tool to install it.
and $8 for shipping.
Not too bad.

We ordered it Monday - it should get here today.
We're getting really tired of using the "extra" press - it's smaller than we need.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Not to hijack your thread, but once the spring on our Black Max clamshell press snapped. Bad timing, we were headed out to a show. Boo-Z was great and was putting 2 in the mail to us, but wouldn't be here before we had to leave.

Solution? JOHN DEERE ! We went to the local tractor store and found a spring that worked well enough to get us through the weekend (and only cost about $5.00).


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

mumzie said:


> The replacement spring and tool to install it is on the way.
> $64 for the spring.
> $50 deposit to RENT the tool to install it.
> and $8 for shipping.
> ...


Well the shipping alone on the press one-way would be twice that...so I think it is a good deal. Glad things work out for you.


----------

